# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Các điểm check in nổi tiếng châu Á và lý giải tâm linh kỳ bí

## hangnt

*Bạn có biết vì sao tòa tháp Taipei 101 không có tầng 44, các tòa nhà ở Hong Kong thường có một lỗ hổng lớn, đài phun nước Suntec City ở Singapore lại chảy ngược.*

*Đài phun nước ở trung tâm thương mại Suntec City Singapore chảy ngược*

Người Singapore cũng chuộng phong thủy chẳng kém người dân ở Trung Quốc đại lục, Hong Kong hay Đài Loan do có cộng đồng người Hoa đông đảo. Rất nhiều công trình ở đảo quốc sư tử đều được thiết kế dựa trên các nguyên tắc hóa giải tai ương, kích thích tài vận.


Trung tâm thương mại Suntec City là một ví dụ về nghệ thuật phong thủy kỳ bí. Tên “Suntec” theo tiếng Hoa “xin da” là “thành tựu mới”. Suntec City là một khối 5 tòa nhà được đánh số từ 1 tới 5, có 4 tòa nhà 45 tầng và một tòa 18 tầng bao quanh Đài nước Thịnh Vượng (Fountain of Wealth), nối tiếp bởi một dãy nhà thấp. Nhìn từ trên cao, Suntec City giống như một bàn tay khum khum, giữ trong lòng một chiếc nhẫn vàng cực lớn, còn dãy nhà thấp là cổ tay, tượng trưng cho sự thịnh vượng hay kho báu của đất nước này.

Bên cạnh đó, đài phun nước làm bằng đồng với niềm tin rằng sự kết hợp kim - thủy là biểu tượng cho sự thành công. Điều đặc biệt nhất ở đây là thay vì phun nước lên cao, đài nước Suntec lại phun nước xuống thấp và tụ vào trong với ý nghĩa của cải tụ hội về nơi này.

*Marina Bay Sands Resort* 

Marina Bay Sands Resort - tổ hợp nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp bậc nhất châu Á với kiến trúc con thuyền trên nóc nhà - là một thành tựu của giới kiến trúc Singapore.


Thay vì hướng ra biển, resort quay mặt nhìn vào vịnh Marina, Boat Quay và Clarke Quay, nơi tụ hội các ngân hàng lớn của Singapore. Theo phân tích của các nhà phong thủy, nhờ tọa lạc ở vị trí đắc địa, Marina Bay Sands Resort đón nhận toàn bộ khí tốt lành từ đảo Singapore trước khi khí này thoát ra biển. Nhờ tạo nên thế chóp bằng (con thuyền phía trên), resort cũng sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa sự thất thoát sinh khí ra đại dương. 

Hơn thế nữa, resort này quay mặt nhìn vào đất liền tượng trưng cho hình ảnh rồng quay về bái tổ, được coi là may mắn. Ba khối nhà nằm phía trước các tòa cao ốc trông giống như 3 đồng tiền biểu hiện sự thịnh vượng. Hồ bơi là nước, biểu tượng có mặt ở rất nhiều nơi để cầu tiền bạc, hưng thịnh. Việc xây dựng sky park được tính toán tỉ mỉ. Công viên này tạo ra đường cong uốn vào trong, không làm nhiễu hay gây hại cho năng lượng của trung tâm tài chính bên kia bờ sông. 

*Tòa nhà Taipei 101 không có tầng  44*

Taipei 101, hay còn gọi là Đài Bắc 101, giữ vị trí cao nhất thế giới trong 6 năm cho đến khi đánh mất ngôi vị quán quân vào tay Burj Khalifa ở Dubai năm 2010. Tọa lạc tại quận Xinyi, một trong những khu vực sầm uất nhất thành phố Đài Bắc, tháp 101 được đánh giá là một trong 7 kỳ quan kiến tạo mới của thế giới.


Ngoài sự bề thế về kiến trúc, tòa tháp còn được xây dựng với nhiều ý nghĩa đặc biệt. Khách tham quan nếu tinh ý sẽ nhận ra, tháp 101 không có tầng số 44, mà tầng 44 được chuyển thành tầng 43, còn tầng 43 thành tầng 42A. Không hề có đồn đoán ma quái nào về tầng nhà này mà đơn giản vì từ khâu thiết kế, người ta tránh số 4, đồng âm với chữ “chết” trong tiếng Hán.

Cũng giống người đại lục, người Đài Loan rất tin vào phong thuỷ. Họ coi số 8 là biểu tượng của sự thịnh vượng, giàu sang và may mắn. Vì thế, phần chính của tháp 101 được chia làm 8 khúc, mỗi khúc có 8 tầng. Ngoài ra, tại giao lộ đường Songlian và đường Xinyi, cổng vào phía đông toà tháp là một đài phun nước lớn bằng đá granite mang hình dáng như cây tre 8 đốt. Phía trên đài là một khối đá hình cầu xoay tròn dưới sức nước, mang ý nghĩa tiền tài may mắn sẽ luôn đến với nơi đây.

*Tòa nhà Bank of China tại Hong Kong có phong thủy 'chết người'*

Bank of China là một trong những tòa nhà mang tính chất biểu tượng khác ở Hong Kong. Tuy nhiên, thay vì mang những ý nghĩa tốt về mặt tâm linh, tòa nhà này bị chỉ trích rất nhiều, thậm chí còn được mệnh danh là tòa nhà "hung hãn" nhất thế giới.


Các cấu trúc hình tam giác của tòa nhà khiến người ta liên tưởng tới “kim tự tháp”, cụm từ này đồng âm với cụm từ chỉ “tiểu đựng hài cốt” trong tiếng Quảng Đông. Hai “chiếc đũa” trên nóc tòa nhà chĩa thẳng lên trời trông tựa như hai nén hương được thắp để tưởng nhớ người quá cố. Hơn nữa, các cạnh nhọn của tòa nhà trông giống như những chiếc dao găm: một số chĩa vào bên trong, một chiếc chĩa vào Tòa nhà Hội đồng Lập pháp Hong Kong, và một chĩa thẳng vào Tòa nhà Chính quyền. 

Người ta cho rằng công trình đã ảnh hưởng rất xấu tới Tòa nhà Chính quyền. Tình cờ sau đó, chủ nhân của Tòa nhà Chính quyền là các đời Thống đốc Hong Kong đều gặp điều không may như qua đời, bị sa thải, gặp rắc rối.

Để hóa giải ảnh hưởng xấu, kiến trúc sư quyết định bổ sung sự hiện diện của hành thủy xung quanh tòa nhà. Ngoài ra, để giúp điều hòa khí và mang năng lượng vào tòa nhà, người ta đã trồng thêm nhiều cây xanh, cắm thêm các cột cờ ở phía trước tòa nhà. Các thác nước đặt hai bên tòa nhà giúp khí tụ vào phần cửa chính. 

*Nhiều tòa nhà ở Hong Kong có một lỗ hổng*

Nhiều người đến Hong Kong từng có thắc mắc về những tòa cao ốc có thiết kế kỳ lạ tại đặc khu này. Không ít các tòa nhà cao tầng ở xứ Cảng Thơm, đặc biệt là ở khu vực vịnh Repulse, đều có một lỗ hổng xuyên từ đằng trước ra đằng sau. Kích thước của lỗ hổng khá lớn, thường là bằng vài tầng nhà. 


Lý giải về điều này, người Hong Kong cho biết, đây là một thiết kế có ý nghĩa phong thủy, mang tên là "lỗ hổng của rồng". Thiết kế này sẽ giúp "con rồng" tâm linh mang lại may mắn cho Hong Kong có thể thỏa sức bay lượn, không bị cản lại. 

Còn xét riêng trường hợp ở vịnh Repulse, nơi nằm ở vị trí đắc địa “tọa sơn vọng thủy” (lưng tựa núi, mặt nhìn ra biển), người ta tin rằng có một con rồng sống ở dãy núi phía sau tòa nhà. Chính hơi thở của nó đem lại sự thịnh vượng cho Repulse Bay. Lỗ hổng lớn trong lòng tòa nhà được thiết kế để rồng có thể thỏa sức xuống biển uống nước và quay trở về núi.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

